# SD40-2 Locolinc.... DEAD....? HELP?



## Trainwreckfilms (Aug 19, 2009)

I have an issue with my locolinc modified USA trains locomotive Serial Number 0113. I was participating in an open house and pulling a decent train around the tracks. I was approaching a low battery so shut down the locomotive and removed the battery. Once I put a fresh battery in the locomotive refused to move or make sound. Further steps to diagnose the issue with the locomotive was to put fresh batteries in the controller and re-pair the locomotive to the controller. Also we put the old battery in (just for the **** of it!) Still no signs of motor noise or sound from the sound system. The only thing that worked on the locomotive was the Beacon at the top of the cab (but I believe that it is fed right off the power of the battery) Also when drop in a battery in the locomotive I see a faint light coming from the ditch lights and the headlight. 

THANKS MLS DONT LET ME DOWN!!!


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Whenever I had a problem with Locolinc I just phoned Behren Reeves the owner of Locolinc. He dosn't do e-mail..... or at least didn't used to. I now mostly use a different system.
Sorry can't be of further help. 

Rod


----------



## Trainwreckfilms (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks rod. If anyone else has a hunch PM me and ill shoot you my number and we could talk about it if possible its killing me!


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

Friend had same exact scenario. Transmitter bit the big one. loco link had him ship it back


----------



## Trainwreckfilms (Aug 19, 2009)

thanks!


----------

